# Camels



## Mike Mills (Jun 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11


----------



## TimR (Jun 24, 2015)

That's very cool Mike!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2015)

What a cool idea. I just flew over a big pack of camels coming back from town. I wish I had taken a picture of them.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 24, 2015)

That is an amazing picture!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2015)

50


----------



## Brink (Jun 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What a cool idea. I just flew over a big pack of camels coming back from town. I wish I had taken a picture of them.



Hope you didn't leave them for someone else to pick up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> 50


Camels? I counted more.


----------



## Tony (Jun 24, 2015)

That is super cool, thanks for posting Mike! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Camels? I counted more.


How many did you count?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Camels? I counted more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> How many did you count?



Hell if I know cause I want back and counted again and got 49! Haha

I did not cheat and look at your pic first either so I must be losing it. Lol. Been a long week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

